# Irish Bog Oak on an Altrax Rollerball Pen



## Karl_99 (Jul 8, 2013)

[attachment=27386][attachment=27385]I just finished this Atrax Rollerball pen with Irish Bog Oak. The hardware is gun metal . This wood has an incredible history and is over 5000 years old!!! I finished it with WTF.

C&C's welcome...thanks


----------



## scotirish (Jul 9, 2013)

*Very nice. :no dice. more please: I like to use the blanks, sometimes I have used Liming Wax to add a bit is character. *


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 9, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> I just finished this Altrax Rollerball pen with Irish Bog Oak. The hardware is gun metal . This wood has an incredible history and is over 5000 years old!!! I finished it with WTF.
> 
> C&C's welcome...thanks



I like it. The wood wood has depth and the Atrax is a favorite kit of mine too. Where did you find it in gunmetal? I've only seen it in Chrome and Gold.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks great from here!

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where did you find it in gunmetal? I've only seen it in Chrome and Gold.
[/quote]

Exotic Blanks carries them....


----------



## longbeard (Jul 10, 2013)

Exoticblanks.com
beartoothwoods.com
has alot of new kits in the GM


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 10, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> Where did you find it in gunmetal? I've only seen it in Chrome and Gold.



Exotic Blanks carries them....
[/quote]

Sweet that's where I usually get them from. Didn't realize they had new gun metal kits.


----------

